# Best sounding 6x9?



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Right now I am running some Infinity Kappa 3ways that don't sound horrible but I am wondering who makes the best sounding 6x9s? I have an Audio Art 200MS for power.


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

Image Dynamics, Focal, Hertz I think all have v-nice 6x9's

I am sure there are others...... I purchased the Focal Polyglass 6x9's to go with my Hertz Mille components.... my reason for purchaseing them was based on price.... found a good deal on a new set

I have always been huge infinity fan.... love their kappa stuff!!! However that was back in the emit tweeter days..... their newer stuff I do not think is as good as the older stuff, thus I looked elsewhere for my speakers.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Yeah, the new Kappas get great reviews everywhere.. they really don't sound bad and have an amazing amount of bass. They aren't a true 6x9.. I had 6x9s Ecilpse's before and I had to cut the hole almost a half inch larger to get the infinity's in there. I may just keep them. They get pretty dang loud. I passed up a set of Morel Tempo 6x9s used for 100$ I probably should have gotten.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

None, ditch the 6X9's and use the money toward some nice components for the front stage.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Niebur3 said:


> None, ditch the 6X9's and use the money toward some nice components for the front stage.


Ahh, I should have mentioned I was running Morel Elates on Arc amps active with 4 8" ID subs before this.. I plan on selling this truck soon so I am selling off most of my equipment and just sticking something clean in there to get me by for the next 6 months or so. I just want something to sound good for the next 6 months.. then im taking the Audio Art amp out and putting whatever 6x9 I have on deck power and letting it go. The Kappa's aren't bad and seem to be sounding cleaner after they are breaking in.. just not sure if there is anything better I can run without dropping $400 on Hertz or Image Dynamics. I was looking at a set of DLS 960 6x9s that were only $140 but can't find much info on them. I read a review that a guy tested 16 6x9s and gave the Soundstream SST6.9 first place over DLS, Eclipse, and a ton of others. I see a lot of 6x9 recommendations but most that are recommending have not even heard them.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well, compared to what you are used to, 6x9's can really compare. You may want to try Hybrid Imagine Series 6X9. The whole Imagine lineup is a great value and sounds really good.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Niebur3 said:


> Well, compared to what you are used to, 6x9's can really compare. You may want to try Hybrid Imagine Series 6X9. The whole Imagine lineup is a great value and sounds really good.


You are right.. I don't plan on it sounding as good as what I had but just curious if anything under 200$ sounds better than the Kappas I bought or are the Kappa's considered good?


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

yea... most of us do not have the means to try evey speaker in a given size thus we go by what others state  be it good or bad

I also purchased mine simply so when the kids are in my car they have music back there vs only hearing my from components & morel sub. I didn't want/need the best.... & since you plan on selling your vehicle.... I would just keep it the way it is


----------



## Sound-In-Waves (Jan 22, 2012)

Polk Audio MM691, amazing sounding and won't burn a huge hole in your pocket.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Viggen said:


> yea... most of us do not have the means to try evey speaker in a given size thus we go by what others state  be it good or bad
> 
> I also purchased mine simply so when the kids are in my car they have music back there vs only hearing my from components & morel sub. I didn't want/need the best.... & since you plan on selling your vehicle.... I would just keep it the way it is


Yeah, I am leaning that way.. the Infinity sound good just a little brighter then I like.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Sound-In-Waves said:


> Polk Audio MM691, amazing sounding and won't burn a huge hole in your pocket.


I was curious about these.. I had tried to purchase the old MOMO 6x9s back in 2005 but htey wouldnt fit.. I cant remember if it was the door that was hitting or gear assembly for the window on the 2004 Dodge ram. These would clear a lot easier with that small magnet.


----------



## Sound-In-Waves (Jan 22, 2012)

Got-Four-Eights said:


> I was curious about these.. I had tried to purchase the old MOMO 6x9s back in 2005 but htey wouldnt fit.. I cant remember if it was the door that was hitting or gear assembly for the window on the 2004 Dodge ram. These would clear a lot easier with that small magnet.


They use the neodymium(sp) magnets so they are actually increadibly light and not overly large but still very powerful. If I remember correctly I think the mounting depth was a little over 3". The only slight problem for space when mounting these is that they have external crossovers so you'll have to find space to mount these, but if you're looking for a great sounding 6x9 I expect you'll need that crossover.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Sound-In-Waves said:


> They use the neodymium(sp) magnets so they are actually increadibly light and not overly large but still very powerful. If I remember correctly I think the mounting depth was a little over 3". The only slight problem for space when mounting these is that they have external crossovers so you'll have to find space to mount these, but if you're looking for a great sounding 6x9 I expect you'll need that crossover.


Yeah, the infinity has some sort of an x-over box that hangs off of it.. pretty small though. I have hte room for that.. I may end up doing this. Thx for the advice.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Sound-In-Waves said:


> They use the neodymium(sp) magnets so they are actually increadibly light and not overly large but still very powerful. If I remember correctly I think the mounting depth was a little over 3". The only slight problem for space when mounting these is that they have external crossovers so you'll have to find space to mount these, but if you're looking for a great sounding 6x9 I expect you'll need that crossover.


Yeah, the infinity has some sort of an x-over box that hangs off of it.. pretty small though. I have hte room for that.. I may end up doing this. Thx for the advice.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Heard a few 6x9"s. MTX (unknown model-alu cone 3way), DLS Classic 962/Reference model unknown, Infinity Kappa (not the newest series), Borschmann Reference 690.4, Audiotop (unknown model), Kenwood KFC-X693 and JL Audio C2-690.

DLS 962 beats everyone by far imo, never heard such natural sounding coaxial. Normally hate 6x9s because most of them sound hideous. Not this one though. Separate crossover filters, 6/12dB LP/HP. Dunno of you got them in the US, if you do, take a good look at them


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Hanatsu said:


> Heard a few 6x9"s. MTX (unknown model-alu cone 3way), DLS Classic 962/Reference model unknown, Infinity Kappa (not the newest series), Borschmann Reference 690.4, Audiotop (unknown model), Kenwood KFC-X693 and JL Audio C2-690.
> 
> DLS 962 beats everyone by far imo, never heard such natural sounding coaxial. Normally hate 6x9s because most of them sound hideous. Not this one though. Separate crossover filters, 6/12dB LP/HP. Dunno of you got them in the US, if you do, take a good look at them


I can get those for $150 in the US...


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

They go for over 200$ or so here. Listen to them if you can, don't think you'll be dissappointed.

Edit: 223,5$ to be exact lol...


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Hanatsu said:


> They go for over 200$ or so here. Listen to them if you can, don't think you'll be dissappointed.
> 
> Edit: 223,5$ to be exact lol...


Geeze.. so do they get as loud as the Kappa 6x9s? I notice they don't take as much power but that doesn't always mean the output won't be as much. I like to jam my stuff loud and I need them to have some decent bass.

EDIT: ALso how do the 962 compare to the 3way 960 set?


----------



## hilander999 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sound-In-Waves said:


> Polk Audio MM691, amazing sounding and won't burn a huge hole in your pocket.


I have a set of these for rear fill to match the MM6501 comps in the front and they really do sound amazing. I tested them full range before making adjustments to use them as ambient rear fill. I will note that this line of POLK speakers does have about a 20 hour break-in period. I was not overly impressed with the 6501's up front untill about 15 hours at moderate levels, at that point they opened up quite a bit and sound spectacular.

I've always loved the POLK sound, so I am biased here.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

hilander999 said:


> I have a set of these for rear fill to match the MM6501 comps in the front and they really do sound amazing. I tested them full range before making adjustments to use them as ambient rear fill. I will note that this line of POLK speakers does have about a 20 hour break-in period. I was not overly impressed with the 6501's up front untill about 15 hours at moderate levels, at that point they opened up quite a bit and sound spectacular.
> 
> I've always loved the POLK sound, so I am biased here.


Thanks for the input.. I wish I had more places I could hear these and of course the DLS 6x9s.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Got-Four-Eights said:


> Geeze.. so do they get as loud as the Kappa 6x9s? I notice they don't take as much power but that doesn't always mean the output won't be as much. I like to jam my stuff loud and I need them to have some decent bass.
> 
> EDIT: ALso how do the 962 compare to the 3way 960 set?


Haven't owned any of them actually, these are some of the speakers I've listened to when I installed them for different people. I always hook the speakers up in test boxes outside the vehicle for 30h breakin, IB speakers like most 6x9s were put in 20lit/0,7ft³ enclosures sealed. After breakin I use to listen to some test tracks, of the coaxials I've listened to the DLS 962 sounded most lifelike, punchy midbass, natural midrange and a little bit resessed highs. They had pretty low higher order HD giving a warm character to the sound. Believe I damped the upper midrange a little otherwise they measured pretty flat outside of car. 

They were not the loudest I've heard. The Borchmann has the honor to be the no.1 SPL coax I've heard so far (freakin insane that 6x9, there was no limit how loud it was lol...), however if you place a highpass at [email protected] there should be no problem with output.

Can't remember every speaker, exactly how they sounded. Do remember those who stood out from the rest though!


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Hanatsu said:


> Haven't owned any of them actually, these are some of the speakers I've listened to when I installed them for different people. I always hook the speakers up in test boxes outside the vehicle for 30h breakin, IB speakers like most 6x9s were put in 20lit/0,7ft³ enclosures sealed. After breakin I use to listen to some test tracks, of the coaxials I've listened to the DLS 962 sounded most lifelike, punchy midbass, natural midrange and a little bit resessed highs. They had pretty low higher order HD giving a warm character to the sound. Believe I damped the upper midrange a little otherwise they measured pretty flat outside of car.
> 
> They were not the loudest I've heard. The Borchmann has the honor to be the no.1 SPL coax I've heard so far (freakin insane that 6x9, there was no limit how loud it was lol...), however if you place a highpass at [email protected] there should be no problem with output.
> 
> Can't remember every speaker, exactly how they sounded. Do remember those who stood out from the rest though!


Thx for the input.. first person I have talked to who has heard the DLS 6x9s. I do wonder how the 960 set compare though.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

DLS is quite big in Sweden, after all it's a Swedish company. Heard lots of their products, even have their home audio tower speakers.

Difference between 960 and 962 is that 960 is 3-way and have intergrated filters, 962 have separate filters and they are 2-way. Haven't heard the 960 but I imagine the 962 have better crossovers and more warmth than 960. They have a coax called Reference R1073 too, which is a 7x10inch. Fits in the same mounting hole and have higher output. Since it's reference series it "should" be better, no idea if this is true though. Have better experience with their kits, their reference kits sounds good overall and are popular here in Sweden 

Take a look yourself: DLS - Coaxials

Edit: There's a review of them here, although in Swedish... DLS 962 review


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

They are basicly saying that the strong side of the 962 is the midrange. It's built strong, the tweeter is turnable and possible to angle, you can set tweet level 0/-2/-4dB. They thought it to pretty detailed yet warm. It got 4,5/5 SQ rating, they complained a little about deep bass and that's why it didn't get a 5/5. I highpassed them at 40Hz not much output below there anyway.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

6x9's? I guess I have not listened to any in a bit. I remember years ago (90's) I was on the same quest to find the best sounding 6x9 I went to every car audio store/chain in may area. BOSTON ACOUSTICS had a 3-way back then that was the best thing I listened to. More recent I think I listened to one of the early sets of the PIONEER's with the Matrix cone that was similar to their PRS drivers and those sounded nice.

Like with all speakers, I'm sure the DLS, Soundstream, Boston, Pioneer, etc all make a good 6x9 but you really have to hear them to know how they compare and which you will like.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Hanatsu said:


> DLS is quite big in Sweden, after all it's a Swedish company. Heard lots of their products, even have their home audio tower speakers.
> 
> Difference between 960 and 962 is that 960 is 3-way and have intergrated filters, 962 have separate filters and they are 2-way. Haven't heard the 960 but I imagine the 962 have better crossovers and more warmth than 960. They have a coax called Reference R1073 too, which is a 7x10inch. Fits in the same mounting hole and have higher output. Since it's reference series it "should" be better, no idea if this is true though. Have better experience with their kits, their reference kits sounds good overall and are popular here in Sweden
> 
> ...


I was looking at hte R1073 but could not find them in the US.. also not sure if they would clear my doors window gear and window.. its a beast of a 6x9!

EDIT: Found them in California for $239.99


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Got-Four-Eights said:


> I was looking at hte R1073 but could not find them in the US.. also not sure if they would clear my doors window gear and window.. its a beast of a 6x9!
> 
> EDIT: Found them in California for $239.99


Still, I think you should go for the 962 if you choose DLS. It's a safe bet and you can change tweet angle which is nice for offaxis mounting


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Hanatsu said:


> Still, I think you should go for the 962 if you choose DLS. It's a safe bet and you can change tweet angle which is nice for offaxis mounting


Good, it's cheaper by almsot 100$ lol.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

With DLS I always recommend 20-30h breakin before they sound good.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Hanatsu said:


> With DLS I always recommend 20-30h breakin before they sound good.


Ok, So I can get the R964 now.. foudn them for 195$.. or 149$ for the 962 set. I am a little worried about clearing the deeper magnet on the R964 and the window gear in teh dodge ram doors. It looks like they both play teh same range and take the same power only the R964 has a full xoverbox that you can biamp.. I dont need that though. Is it worth the jump to the 964?


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Alright posting my PM here, your inbox is full "Got-Four-Eights".



Hanatsu said:


> Nope, Morel is hard to come by in Sweden. Actually many older DLS speakers was made by Morel. Morel use to make good drivers...
> 
> Haven't heard these Morels, but I know that the 962 sounds good in any case. The Morel seems to be a top candidate on this site, might be something:
> 
> 6x9 review Both the Morel and DLS are covered there.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Hanatsu said:


> Alright posting my PM here, your inbox is full "Got-Four-Eights".


It's wierd it showed the DLS in the budget category and not even near thier first pick. Maybe the Tempo's are the way to go.. I do like how the morel's sound.. I have decided its either those are the R964 DLS 6x9s.... just need to finish deciding.. sux it's impossible for me to demo these.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Impossible to know what the reviewer thinks sound good too. I base my experience with speakers on measurements and listening. Distortion graphs tells you lot of the characteristics you if you what to look for. DLS have a little darker/warmer sound to them, that's why I like them in cars. They sound more natural in the car enviroment. Can't say anything about the Polk's or Morel, perhaps anyone else knows something about them... ?


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Hanatsu said:


> Impossible to know what the reviewer thinks sound good too. I base my experience with speakers on measurements and listening. Distortion graphs tells you lot of the characteristics you if you what to look for. DLS have a little darker/warmer sound to them, that's why I like them in cars. They sound more natural in the car enviroment. Can't say anything about the Polk's or Morel, perhaps anyone else knows something about them... ?


Yeah I am really leaning towards the DLS.. I guess if the guy who offered me the Morel's for $100 doesn't have them anymore that will make my decision for me. I say screw it and I am going to try and tuck those R964 if the Morel's don't come through. I have owned the Morel Elate comps and their sound is really nice.. much smoother than my Focals I ran in the past and way easier to tune. Thanks for all your input.. this has really helped!


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Landed the Morel's for $100.. if I don't like them then the DLS R964 are next but from what I have read the Morel's should be pretty nice... especially for what I am paying.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

I'm curious how you will like the Morels. I used the Focal Access 6x9s in the GF's car and I really like them. For $100 they're great.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

BuickGN said:


> I'm curious how you will like the Morels. I used the Focal Access 6x9s in the GF's car and I really like them. For $100 they're great.


I will keep yall posted.....I was thinking of throwing hte maximo 5c coax in the rear.. truck is a regular cab so not sure if it will help any.. but would be curious to see if it makes the sound more dynamic.. I only have headunit power off my Alpine 9835. My Wife's car has Focal polyglass comps in her car with Boston FX 6x9's in the rear all powered off a 4 channel x75w Memphis amp. That wither her Memphis 500D on an IDQ V3 sealed it sounds pretty damned good. Actually it kinda ticks me off how good it sounds. I blame my regular cab truck... lol.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Yeah, post a small review later after you tried them out


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm surprised no one mentioned the Phass 6x9 coax


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## captainscarlett (Mar 15, 2011)

Best 6x9 Coaxial Speakers – Reviews and Rankings | Bestcovery

i'm a bit dubious of that site. i know when it comes to headphones (as I've only got about 30 pairs left in my collection) the info was a load of bull. Not saying that Morel or DLS are no good ... i've run both brands and loved both of them. Still ... the the Reference 1073 are definitely on my 'to buy' list. I'd love to use them in a sub-less system. 

I'm currently working on t-line enclosures for my rear speakers. the Focal 6x9's did ok, but i'm trying others at the moment. Thinking of shifting my tempo's into enclosures in the back and running Tempo 5's up front ... just out of curiosity. 

Focal 6x9's in t-line box - i lost the build pics, there's only the final pics left. but it's a similar design to this:


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Boston RX97 (circa 1990s). Still have them tucked away in a box.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Dang I never got back to this post.. I tried the Morels and I was really surprised how good they sounded. One of the best sounding 6x9s I have ever used. I didn't realize until I got rid of them there was a -3db option which may have helped even more. Super clean and super loud with great bass.


----------



## Frzninvt (Nov 7, 2012)

Cerwin Vega CS-18A's (old school) if you can find a pair /thread. The only others that came close as previously mentioned the JBL T545 and a little known company called Magnum Mobilesound.


----------



## Jrunr (Feb 12, 2013)

We should bring this one back from the dead? Is there anything new in this 6X9 comp range? Or are the ID XS69 and the HAT i69 still the best of the best?


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

Jrunr said:


> We should bring this one back from the dead? Is there anything new in this 6X9 comp range? Or are the ID XS69 and the HAT i69 still the best of the best?


CDT has a 6x9 3-way component system now with 2" mids in surface mount pods or standard flush mount.


----------



## D-Bass (Apr 27, 2012)

just set your mind to buying the best you can afford,,,then save up for another month or two


----------



## Jrunr (Feb 12, 2013)

and what would those be?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

theres the hertz ecx 690.5 and hybrid audio imagine 6x9. i went from the hertz (in 6.5) to the hybrid imagines (also in 6.5) and like the hybrids a little more


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

Hybrid Audio Mirus coaxial are supposed to be very good too, but they're much cheaper than Imagine.


----------



## lizardking (Nov 8, 2008)

I wouldn't be afraid to run these -
HD-690COM

or you could ditch the passives if you don't need them for these -

ES-0690 Gold

with

DRT 25


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

XS69, to my ears at least, are the only component set in that form factor that I would recommended if you are searching for a higher level or detail in the front, and are going to use them as separates. 


Now for just a better than stock coaxial experience, the cdt , and hertz will work just fine and costs less, which is some cases is the most important factor these days.


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

Jrunr said:


> and what would those be?


The models are MX-369 and MX-369/pod. These are not listed online officially yet. It's a 6x9 subwoofer, 2" mid/tweeter and 1" imaging tweeter with the new MX-1000SX 2-way/3-way crossovers.


----------



## D-Bass (Apr 27, 2012)

have you ever heard the Hertz HCX690's in a proper install? with good power? and run active? they can be pretty amazing


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

JBL T 595 Decade Limited or DLS Reference 1073, or newer JBL T696


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

I had some pioneer 4x10s in my GN when I was 17 powered off of the deck and some people thought I had subs in there. They obviously didn't do sub bass very loud but there was some surprisingly low content. I just found the grills that were never used, maybe they will have a model number. My standards have probably gone up since 1994 but they sounded really good to me back then and to a lot of people considering what they were. Not a 6x9 but I remember they made the same model in a 6x9. The were a 2-way FWIW.


----------



## Jrunr (Feb 12, 2013)

I dont think I can put a coax 6 X 9 in my Jeep Grand Cherokee. I think the factory amp has a highpass crossover in it and things start to dip around 5000hz.... (Or maybe that is just where the mid woofer naturally rolls off, i dont know...)


----------



## Jrunr (Feb 12, 2013)

Any other suggestions? Or should I just go with some HAT i-69's?


----------



## danieldorilas (Mar 1, 2017)

any update?


----------

